# plattfische wie zubereiten??



## Fishing-Conny (17. Februar 2007)

hallo angelfreunde
mich beschäftigt schon lange die frage,
und zwar ...wie bereitet ihr eure plattfische am liebsten zu??ich habe schon einige rezepte ausprobiert die mir ganz gut geschmeckt haben ..leider wusste ich nichtmehr wo ich die zettel davon hingelegt hatte ...und für einfach so inne pfanne zu kloppen sind die mir zu schade..
ein weiteres problem ist ich kann fischhaut nicht essen ...davon wird mir immer schlecht und ich lasse mir den herlichen fisch dann nochmal durch den kopf gehen ..

also für ein paar rezepte wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Ägir (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: plattfische wie zubereiten??*

Hi Conny, der Klassiker ist "Finkenwerder Art", Flossensaum abschneiden,Platten häuten (wenigstens die dunkle Seite), pfeffern, salzen und mehlen, zusammen mit Speckwürfeln laaangsam braten. Dann mit Gurkensalat und Bratkartoffeln auf den Teller, die Speckwürfel auch und los geht's. Als Getränk kann ich ein Augustiner Helles Lager sehr empfehlen, kommt aus Münchens ältester Brauerei....lecker.


----------



## Sonarmeister (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: plattfische wie zubereiten??*

Moin Conny,

Scholle Blankeneser Art ist auch recht lecker.
Zutaten: 4 Schollen
             40g Mehl
             40g Butter
             3 EL Öl
             100g Steinpilze (Dose)
             140g Nordsee-Krabben
             2 EL Zitronensaft
             1 Bund Petersilie

Schollen waschen und trockentupfen, in Mehl wenden und Panade etwas andrücken.
Butter und Öl zur Hälfte in 2 Pfannen erhitzen. Schollen darin bei mittlerer Hitze auf jeder Seite 6min braten.
Pilze abtopfen und in Scheiben schneiden. Schollen aus der Pfanne nehmen (warm stellen). Pilze und Krabben in der Pfanne 5min dünsten.Über die Schollen verteilen und mit Z-Saft beträufeln.Trockene Petersielie hacken und über die Schollen streuen.

Beilage: Petersilienkartoffeln und Selleriesalat.
Dazu ein (oder mehr) kühles Pils und eiskalter Aquavit.
*Mahlzeit!*

Ach ja Ägir, Scholle Finkenwärder Art (Finkenwerder - Hamburg Mitte) und Bier aus München ---*geht das überhaupt???*


----------



## Fishing-Conny (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: plattfische wie zubereiten??*

hab beide rezepte in meinem urlaub ausprobieren können (hatte einige gute nächte in der brandung ;D)
waren sehr lecker ..dank euch


----------

